# Mosquito lake 6/1



## Jdl2703 (May 26, 2013)

fished mosquito from 8 till 130 with my father. We boated a dozen nice gills, 2 big perch, a 12 inch crappie and 4 walleyed on the south end in 11.5-14.5 FOW. 1/8 oz jigs with white tails and piece worm were the ticket. Did better before wind kicked up and forgot drift sock at the house. All in all a good day on the water with dad and plenty of action. A lot of short bite that either got the worm, tail, or both.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Took my buddy Deacon Roberson out today. South end of lake in eleven to fourteen ft. Put twenty crappies and twelve gills in the box. Had a hold of at least ten other fish that came off. Changed hooks and hook sizes a few times. Didn't help much. Was using sickle hook heads. Next time gonna change jighead styles and see if there's any difference.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I was working north and ended up with 5 Crappie and 1 Eye. Tuff day for me there.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

My brother-in-law and I were there yesterday also. We fished the north side in 10-12 fow. We caught a lot of small crappie but we did manage to get 16 keepers and 3 nice bluegill. Bobby Garlands out fished the minnows 2 to 1 yesterday.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Nothing to do this morning so decided to go north of the causeway at Mosquito. Had a good three hours of fishing.


----------



## Moozboy (Mar 31, 2017)

any body going tomorrow to mosquito plan on getting there afternoon


----------



## Dale Bungard (Feb 22, 2016)

meats52 said:


> View attachment 238496
> My brother-in-law and I were there yesterday also. We fished the north side in 10-12 fow. We caught a lot of small crappie but we did manage to get 16 keepers and 3 nice bluegill. Bobby Garlands out fished the minnows 2 to 1 yesterday.


Sorry if this is a stupid question but do you put a minnow on the Bobby garland or not?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I haven't used minnows in quite a few years.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Dale Bungard said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question but do you put a minnow on the Bobby garland or not?


That's not a stupid question. The only way to find out is to ask. I don't put a minnow on with the Bobby Garlands.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Tournament going today but I was back on the trailer before 9:30 A.M. with a box-full.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

meats52 said:


> View attachment 238496
> Bobby Garlands out fished the minnows 2 to 1 yesterday.


Using the std size Garlands or the minnie ones?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Dale Bungard (Feb 22, 2016)

Popspastime said:


> Tournament going today but I was back on the trailer before 9:30 A.M. with a box-full.


Nice haul. Where at? We fished 730-100. 3 small perch, a cat and nice crappie. Stumpfield area. Lake was flat. Tough fishing for us. All fish came before 10am then shut down.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Working brush piles and stumps with Electric Chicken by Southern Pro. with 1/16 oz Roadrunner tipped with gulp. I had 15 of them very early before the sun got up then I steady picked until 9. They seemed to want it worked very slow and right off the bottom. My rule of thumb is if your not catching your working too fast.


----------



## Dale Bungard (Feb 22, 2016)

Popspastime said:


> Working brush piles and stumps with Electric Chicken by Southern Pro. with 1/16 oz Roadrunner tipped with gulp. I had 15 of them very early before the sun got up then I steady picked until 9. They seemed to want it worked very slow and right off the bottom. My rule of thumb is if your not catching your working too fast.


Thanks. I just got my boat last year and haven't figured out this lake yet but I will. I think my biggest problem is I can't identify structure, either my sonar is outdated or I can't read it. Or both


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Dale Bungard said:


> Thanks. I just got my boat last year and haven't figured out this lake yet but I will. I think my biggest problem is I can't identify structure, either my sonar is outdated or I can't read it. Or both


take a look at the map,where you like to fish,then troll with electric motor an wach the dept finder,it tell you what is there,go east to west and south to north,and you will have picture in your head from reading the depth.if you like to learn throw out marker where you like to fish,and circle the marker 10 yards or 30' from marker,you will know how it look there.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I got there just as the tourney guys were putting in. Had a good day too. Same program as meats.


----------



## rhaythorn (Oct 27, 2007)

Chaunce. Do you anchor or drift ?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Hang glide. A style I developed over the many years I've been crappie fishing. Gonna do a video showing how it's done, soon. It's a form of short line trolling. Very very productive as you can see.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

chaunc said:


> Hang glide. A style I developed over the many years I've been crappie fishing.


Ok so now you took the Ol "Hand Jive" to a new level?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

looks like the bump on your head went down from the net.lol.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

ezbite said:


> looks like the bump on your head went down from the net.lol.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> Using the std size Garlands or the minnie ones?


I use the baby shad, these are the regular size ones, this time of the year. Sometimes in the spring and fall the crappie want a smaller bait, then I'll use the itty bits which are the small ones.


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

Thanks Chaunc for your reports I have wondered if your techniques would work in Lorain boat harbor because I know it's loaded with huge crappie. I notice marks close to the bottom on my way out to the open lake and see active shad on the surface. Mosquito is a few hours away and the lake is just a better option for me. Good job as always keep it up!


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Another good day today all on a 1/16th oz. Roadrunner and Triple Ripple Char/Wht.. Wind ran me off the lake at noon.


----------



## Tunapursuit (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice catch!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Popspastime said:


> Another good day today all on a 1/16th oz. Roadrunner and Triple Ripple Char/Wht.. Wind ran me off the lake at noon.
> 
> View attachment 238783


Can't see your picture to see what your catch was, guessing crappie..... brother and I hit the lake at 4 this afternoon, Northwest wind made for a good chop. Walleye bite was consistent all the way till about 8:30. Two limits, lost a few keepers at the boat and threw back a few under 15. Jigs and harnesses. 5 to 7 ft of water,weed edges.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

bulafisherman said:


> Can't see your picture to see what your catch was, guessing crappie..... brother and I hit the lake at 4 this afternoon, Northwest wind made for a good chop. Walleye bite was consistent all the way till about 8:30. Two limits, lost a few keepers at the boat and threw back a few under 15. Jigs and harnesses. 5 to 7 ft of water,weed edges.


Good Job bula, I saw you over there first thing.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Popspastime said:


> Good Job bula, I saw you over there first thing.


Iam confused...what am I missing here? Don't think we know each other and if we did.....well you say the wind chased you off the lake at noon and we got out at 4pm how did you see us ?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Ahhh just caught that.. sorry we were gone. Gettin old is hell..


----------

